# Whats Megan Fox use for makeup



## amynyc (Dec 9, 2007)

Does anyone know what she uses? Shes beautiful. I know she uses Benefit Badgirl mascara but thats all I can find. Any help???


----------



## amynyc (Dec 9, 2007)

Her makeup al;ways looks great. Does anyone know what she wears


----------



## iiweazle (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd love to know too


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm not sure exactly what she uses, but it looks like she uses liquid liner on the top lid a lot as well as a thick foundation (probably a cream).


----------



## CoverGirl (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd also like to know what products she uses. She's so gorgeous!


----------



## speedy (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd also like to know what she uses, she is beautiful.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 27, 2007)

Taken from another blog:

Well readers, the people have spoken. You want to know all about how to get bombshell makeup like Ms. *Megan Fox*!

To begin, use a sheer foundation that has a natural finish. An airbrush formula like MAC Studio Mist Foundation or Dior DiorSkin Airflash Spray Foundation would work well. Try using a foundation shade one shade darker than your skin tone to achieve a bronzed look like Megan's, but be sure to blend it down onto the neck, so it won't be obvious.

Set the foundation with an ultra-sheer finishing powder, and only where you absolutely need it (most likely the t-zone). Bare Escentuals Mineral Veil is virtually invisible and works wonders to zap shine and make skin look flawless.

Use a shimmering highlighting powder to emphasize the high planes of the face. Bobbi Brown Shimmer Brick Compact in Beige is virtually fool-proof. Sweep it over the tops of the cheekbones, down the bridge of the nose, and underneath the eyebrows. I usually place some in the center of my forehead as well, but it looks like Megan has highlighted her temple area instead.

When applying the blush, avoid the apples of the cheeks and sweep on blush at more of angle. This will create a sexier, more angular look. Megan is sporting a bronzed rose color, perhaps Nars blush in Lovejoy?

Moving on to the eyes, she keeps the eyeshadow color pretty simple. Pick a neutral tone, but one that is ultra shimmery. Right now I'm loving *Bare Escentuals bareMinerals Glimmer* in In the Buff. Run a rich black eyeliner along the top lashes only, making the line thicker at the outer corner of the eyes. MAC Eye Kohl in Smolder is extremely rich and sooty. Coat the top lashes several times with the blackest curling mascara you can get your hands on. Loreal Panoramic Curl works well, and I'm dying to try Lancome Courbe Virtuose. Maybe hit the bottom lashes with one light coat of mascara, but that's it.

And of course, don't forget to do the eyebrows! This is critical. Megan's eyebrows are thick, yet very defined, and it looks like she fills them in with shadow as opposed to a pencil. To get her look, begin by brushing the eyebrows upwards. Then, select a shadow shade that is one shade lighter than your haircolor. (By the time you have it on and it blends with your brows, it will be a perfect match). Using a stiff angled brush, fill in the brows, following your natural line, but also making sure that both of your eyebrows are as close to symmetrical as possible.

Lastly, a luscious, glossy pout finishes the look. To achieve maximum fullness, begin by lining the lips with a lip pencil designed to be used with lipgloss. I use Still Glaze Lip Liner in Soft Pink. Then, fill them in with a tinted, shimmering lip plumping gloss. My pick are *MAC Plushglass* in Bingo! or *Lip Fusion* in Summer.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't agree with a sheer foundation. Usually Megan Fox uses really thick full coverage foundations.


----------



## Thais (Dec 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't agree with a sheer foundation. Usually Megan Fox uses really thick full coverage foundations. Agreed!


----------



## Ode to Joy (Dec 28, 2007)

how can you tell that she wears thick foundation?!?

I always thought she has such a good skin! (silly me?)

I just love her look, I want her hair!


----------



## amynyc (Dec 28, 2007)

Are these the products she uses personaslly or just recs to get her look? I'd love to know what she uses but u don't see much of her telling about her favs anywhere.


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 28, 2007)

Lots of layers of makeup which she doesnt need! lol


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Dec 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lots of layers of makeup which she doesnt need! lol SOOO true, the girl is a natural beauty, I wish she would always keep her makeup to a minimum


----------

